# Best Cubing Resources for algs (to be expanded)



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys!

Recently I've been going through docs and just learning random algs for fun and I realized that some of these really nice alg docs are super hard to find. 
I wanted to create one central place for all of the best alg sites with a big variety so that people don't have to do so much searching and asking in order to find stuff.

Currently I don't have Pyraminx on there because I'm waiting on some people to give me the resources, since I suck at Pyraminx.

http://www.cyotheking.com/best-cubing-algs/

I plan to later expand the whole entire folder into other things such as "best cubing stores", "best timers", etc. Just to have one place for people to find all the info I need.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 29, 2015)

That looks pretty awesome! I'll be using that once I build up the courage to learn another alg set.

Drew has some good tutorials for Pyraminx. I learned Pyraminx LBL from cubewhiz.com. Kind of surprised that's not there for anything else; it has a ton of algs. And for FMC, I'm no expert by far, but I learned some basics from Jay's tutorial series, so I guess you could add that.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 29, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IgxJky5vWGQYw9u2BgIube8_t-E00BkAb3uR4kWF3gg/edit

what I use for pyraminx LBL


----------



## Isaacattack (Oct 29, 2015)

badmephisto has great oll/pll algs. i learned pll and am learning oll from his website.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 29, 2015)

Isaacattack said:


> badmephisto has great oll/pll algs. i learned pll and am learning oll from his website.



Please don't use badmephisto OLLs. They're so terribly outdated. The only thing he's still good for are his video tutorials on advanced cross, f2l, etc


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 29, 2015)

sarah.cubing.net has some good algs (pyraminx included)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> sarah.cubing.net has some good algs (pyraminx included)



Tis linked several times in there.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 29, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Tis linked several times in there.



Yep I know now. I posted that before I looked at the website.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 29, 2015)

woah great idea!

Hey Chris, I was wondering if you could add a CMLL section with links to aldb, waffos website, and my page (its in my sig)


----------



## Lid (Oct 29, 2015)

"Odder's mega website" is not Oskar's site, it's actually made by me & Kenneth.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2015)

Lid said:


> "Odder's mega website" is not Oskar's site, it's actually made by me & Kenneth.



It is? Sydney told me Odder and Simon worked on it. I'll gladly change it if this is not the case.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 29, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> It is? Sydney told me Odder and Simon worked on it. I'll gladly change it if this is not the case.



Agh sorry. My bad there. I honestly thought he had

Edit: yah at some point he sent it to me and i misunderstood him, he has lots of other projects so i figured it was another one of his but quite clearly the site says other people *facepalm*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 29, 2015)

What about the cool algorithms and OLS algorithms youtube channels?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> What about the cool algorithms and OLS algorithms youtube channels?



The OLS channel is really dead, and algs are probably out dated. 

I didn't even know this Cool algorithms channel existed. This is quite neat.


----------



## Chree (Oct 29, 2015)

This is awesome. I love having huge collected linking resources like this. Certainly makes teaching newbies much easier. Thanks man!

PS - The link in your sig isn't working for me for some reason.

PPS - That mega site is def not odder's.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2015)

Chree said:


> This is awesome. I love having huge collected linking resources like this. Certainly makes teaching newbies much easier. Thanks man!
> 
> PS - The link in your sig isn't working for me for some reason.
> 
> PPS - That mega site is def not odder's.



Yeah someone had mentioned it not being Odder's site. Fixed that and my sig! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Isaacattack (Nov 7, 2015)

I want to get comfortable with recognising all the cases before i start looking for the algs that suit me. badmephisto will have to do for now.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2015)

Mega EPLL, Still working on it (see sig)
(R2' U2' R2 U')6
F U R U' R' F' y2 F' L' U' L U F
F' U' L' U L F y2' F R U R' U' F'
R' L' U2 L U R y' R L U2' R' U' L'
F U2 R U' R' F' y2 F' L' U' L U F y' L U' L'
F' U2' L' U L F y2' F R U R' U' F' y R' U R
Also, a nice Jbperm derived from SQ1: z2 r2 U D' r2 D r2 U' r2 U r2 U' r2


----------



## biscuit (Nov 7, 2015)

Isaacattack said:


> I want to get comfortable with recognising all the cases before i start looking for the algs that suit me. badmephisto will have to do for now.



Don't do that. Find an alg you like first. Learning a new alg, with new recognition, is a lot easier than replacing an alg.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 7, 2015)

Isaacattack said:


> I want to get comfortable with recognising all the cases before i start looking for the algs that suit me. badmephisto will have to do for now.



This is a really bad idea. You'll end up replacing the algs eventually, so why learn a bad alg first?


----------



## mns112 (Jun 4, 2016)

add links?


----------

